# Shark fishing



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Not trying to flame here. I come in peace. What's the attraction to catching sharks? I've caught quite a few trying to catch other species like yellowfin, lemon fish, amberjacks, etc. Only species I'd target is a mako because they are great table fare.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I shark fish because it's fun, some sharks fight extremely hard. It's also a nice change of pace, using rediculous gear like wire leaders with 18/0 hooks and weedwacker with a 2lb piece of bait. I also enjoy it because there aren't many fish in the sea you can target from shore that get as big as a shark.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I gotcha. I did see something pretty cool offshore a few years back. We passed a dead whale, think it was a pilot whale. Anyway there were two large tiger sharks feeding on it and they were tiny compared to the whale.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I have seen videos similar to that! I would love to be able to see that in person, would be an awe inspiring experience!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Actually, Spinner and Blacktip also are great to eat if cleaned and cooked properly. If I catch and keep one 5' BT/Spinner, I can fill my freezer and then catch and release many other species.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I've grilled blacktip. Had to soak it in milk to get the acid/urine smell out. Wasn't bad, but not my fav. Mako is the only one I know that doesn't excrete urine into the meat


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Try sharking on a kayak. We brought in a five foot blacktip on my yak tied to the side and that sob was pretty good fried up.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Do yall soak the black tips first in milk? I can't get passed that taste if I don't.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Try sharking on a kayak. We brought in a five foot blacktip on my yak tied to the side and that sob was pretty good fried up.


X2

sharks can be fun on the yak. i prefere targeting them from shore though. more relaxing.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The Brawl!!!!!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

TurtleLA said:


> Do yall soak the black tips first in milk? I can't get passed that taste if I don't.


Gut it and clean out the cavity as soon as possible without getting bit. Or hit in the head by the tail. (Did that once and it hurt like hell.) Do so before it dies.

Pack it in ice and keep it cool until you get home or wherever you normally clean fish. Fillet or steak it out, however is up to you. Skin it, cut out the bloodline and then freeze in water until ready to eat. I do cut it into cubes and soak in milk for about an hour before cooking. Gutting it as soon as possible and keeping it cold is the key.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

On the one we brought in he was still alive when we landed. We put him on the tailgate of my truck and cut the meat off right there.


----------

